# Little Late but i guess i'm still new here.



## Moose_hoss (Jan 27, 2012)

hey guys just gettin around to postin up in here new to the site but definitely not the game. Glad to be here


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Moose_hoss* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Moose_hoss (Jan 27, 2012)

need some posts to pm


----------



## Moose_hoss (Jan 27, 2012)

14


----------



## Moose_hoss (Jan 27, 2012)

15


----------



## Moose_hoss (Jan 27, 2012)

16


----------



## Moose_hoss (Jan 27, 2012)

17


----------



## Moose_hoss (Jan 27, 2012)

18


----------



## Moose_hoss (Jan 27, 2012)

19


----------



## Moose_hoss (Jan 27, 2012)

20


----------



## Moose_hoss (Jan 27, 2012)

21


----------



## Moose_hoss (Jan 27, 2012)

22


----------



## Moose_hoss (Jan 27, 2012)

23


----------



## Moose_hoss (Jan 27, 2012)

24


----------



## Moose_hoss (Jan 27, 2012)

25


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 27, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## Dath (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## charley (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome...................


----------



## brazey (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to the site.

Is the 2,3,4,5-posting now a new thing for noobs?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Youdidntknow (Jan 28, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------

